# Visit visa portugal



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello everyone i need advice from your experience that i want to apply visitor visa of portugal can you please advise me which document required ? I am from india and i dont have any relative or friend in portugal for sponser me but i want to visit any advise please help


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome. If your husband is British why not go there with your son and get the visa then you'll be able to travel freely within the EU ?


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

He is not applying my visa i dont know sometime he said he have girlfriend and want to with him so i want to do something independently for my son


----------

